# Can I Downgrade Windows 8.1 to Vista



## poochokid (Jul 11, 2008)

I bought a new a HP Pavilion Slimline 400-314 desktop PC it came with windows 8.1. Can I uninstall the windows 8.1 and install Windows Vista Home premium? I have the CD's For windows Vista Home perineum? If I can, How do I do it?


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Hi and Welcome to TSF!

HP most likely did not provide drivers for your Vista OS, so it wouldn't be a wise idea.

Besides, going to such an old OS isn't the best idea.

See if using ClassicShell helps your experience:

Classic Shell - Start menu and other Windows enhancements


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

A much better idea is to wait a few months for Windows 10 and if rumors are correct, it will be a free or very cheap upgrade.


----------



## sobeit (Nov 11, 2007)

you can if your computer supports it. just make sure your vista is a full retail version, not system builders oem and make sure it was never used to justify an upgrade. Also go to the manufacturers website and see if there are vista drivers available for your specific computer model. If not, then do not try to install vista. Finally as previously suggested, you can try classic shell to get away from the win8.1 mess.


----------



## sunnysky50m (Mar 31, 2008)

You can make your Win8 look like Vista or even XP if you want and also make it run much faster, but if you don't know what to disable or addon, thats a problem.


"Classic Start" Menu

I have autologon to Desktop and skip Metro all together ... for all file types too. :dance:









:thumb:

What did you like about Vista and how much RAM?


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

I would not advise a downgrade to Vista.

Keep in mind that doing so _may_ void your HP warranty.


----------



## sunnysky50m (Mar 31, 2008)

I recently installed XP64 on my AMD4x 2.4GHz tower for help an elderly friend who didn't like Win8.

I was surprised how fast it was. No Hourglass and instant folder scans. But then there were always issues with all my media apps wanting to take file associations from each other. If you don't mind that or the lack of Codecs and use VLC instead or aTunes instead of iTunes, it is pretty good. But you will have to be creative at finding drivers for example if it has inbuilt cam and not supported by HP. Of course XP is not as good at multi-tasking if you tend to run a lot of Apps, but then there is a lot less churn in the background with services, scheduled tasks, Telemetry etc. So it would help if you know how to tweak unnecessary tasks on either.

Win8 has better persistent file associations where it will ask twice before offering other Apps to play files and remember and suppress persistent Apps from taking over.

As far as the Metro and Star Menu, this can be modified with Vista like Start Menu or Classic Start menu and skip the Metro to boot to desktop.

You can make Win8 look like a MAC, XP or Vista for that matter with AskVG helper themes.

I made it dual boot using EasyBCD so I could install XP after Win8.

But after a week I went back to Win8 where I have more Apps that work on Win8 but not XP. Like WMC.

Now I tweaked my bios for my Black version of AMD 4x to get 3.0GHz instead of 2.4 and it still takes along time to boot but flies pretty good on 8GB.


----------

